

Show HN: Recapp'd – Improving NBA boxscores - kohanz
http://recappd.com

======
kohanz
OP and author here to add some context.

This is a side-project that was motivated by learning. As a software engineer
in the medical device space by day, this project was an opportunity to develop
a web app (first time doing this solo), learn a relatively new technology
(rails), and scratch my own itch.

The problem I was having that this site attempts to solve is that of a long-
time NBA fan, who used to have a lot more time to dive into scores, read game-
recaps, peruse boxscores and watch video highlights. As I found my free time
dwindling while my appetite for information remained the same, I longed for a
solution that would give me more information 'at a glance' than your typical
ESPN scores page.

It's plainly obvious I'm not a designer, nor experienced web developer, but
I'm proud of having followed through and launching something. I've been
spending an hour here and there on the site, with long breaks in between (for
example, when your scraping source decides to change their schema, sigh) for
over 2 years now.

Games at-a-glance: [http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com) Sample detailed
box-score: [http://recappd.com/games/2015/1/21/OKC-
WAS](http://recappd.com/games/2015/1/21/OKC-WAS)

Feel free to click around. Player names, teams, and badge descriptions (hover,
then click on help-text) all lead to other pages.

Would love feedback and suggestions. I've got new features in mind. For
example, adding quick video highlights by embedding Vines.

------
Squab
Very interesting. How are you computing your badges? What is you source of
information?

~~~
kohanz
Thanks! The play-by-play is scraped from si.com into a SQL schema and the
badges and stats are compiled from there. It's all done with a background
worker (Resque).

